# Deathproof Nova Decals?



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone make Deathproof decals for the 1/25 AMT Chevy Nova kit? Any info would be welcomed. Thanks in advance. 

Mike


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

None that I know of. You might be able to use some of those transfer tattoo's you find in dollar stores and the like, otherwise find a picture of it on the net and make your own decal with the Testors decal system.
Don't forget the little rubber duck hood ornament. I believe a resin caster for big rigs makes them.
Check out this link from Scale Auto mag with a very well done DP Nova:
http://cs.scaleautomag.com/SCACS/forums/p/89340/875853.aspx#875853
Chris


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I found the decals at http://hazzardousdecals.shopping.officelive.com/Decalsforsale.aspx for $3.00.


I found the Rubber Duck Mascot at http://www.auslowe.com.au/
I bought 2 for $2.15aud ea plus $11.50aud shipping for a total of $15.80aud or $16.35usd. Obviously coming from Australia shipping is somewhat pricey but worth it in my opinion to add the Deathproof Nova to my moviecar collection. I bought 2 mascots so that I can build the Charger as well.


----------

